# Private Messages



## dale (Jul 20, 2009)

I had some one send me a pm the other day and I tried to answer or veiw it on my Black Berry and lost it so if it was you and you didnt get an answer please resend it.

dale


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 22, 2009)

T'weren't me.


----------



## ngeb528 (Jul 22, 2009)

Me neither.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 22, 2009)

Not me!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 23, 2009)

OK, 3 members down, only 7,984 left to respond.

Shoot, make it 7,983 as I'm not the one either!

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Monty (Jul 23, 2009)

Weren't me. Only 7,983 left.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 23, 2009)

-1 more


----------



## soulcutr (Jul 23, 2009)

not me 7 either


----------



## danroggensee (Jul 23, 2009)

It was not me either


----------



## traderdon55 (Jul 23, 2009)

Not me. Only 7978 more to go!


----------



## fyrcaptn (Jul 23, 2009)

*message*

might have been me
I sent someone a message but I can't remember who, or why...... actually it might have on another site
or did I try to call someone?  never mind


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 23, 2009)

- 1


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 23, 2009)

Uh,..........................................................................................................
.........................................................nope, me either!


----------



## dale (Jul 24, 2009)

Atleast everyone has a sense of humor here. One site I go to I think it would break faces there if they smiled

dale


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 24, 2009)

dale said:


> Atleast everyone has a sense of humor here. One site I go to I think it would break faces there if they smiled
> 
> dale



Stick around here a little while, Dale...
We have people who are specialised in helping you spew your favorite
drink on the keyboard and monitor with their off the wall humor!:biggrin:

And some fine penmakers here also!:wink:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 24, 2009)

Not moi, oops I forgot "no foreign" speech allowed.  : )


----------



## pssherman (Jul 25, 2009)

johnnycnc said:


> Stick around here a little while, Dale...
> We have people who are specialised in helping you spew your favorite
> drink on the keyboard and monitor with their off the wall humor!:biggrin:
> 
> And some fine penmakers here also!:wink:



Yea, I seem to remember one of our members spewing a mouthfull of Cheerios on his keyboard and monitor when Angela (angboy) said something about working on her chest.

The only way to avoid smiling, grinning, or downright laughter from this site is to never log in.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok , back to the question at hand , ......Nope , not me either . 7974 to go .


----------



## pssherman (Jul 25, 2009)

Oops, forgot about the question. It wasn't me either.


----------



## artistwood (Jul 25, 2009)

i may have...........who are you again........uh?????...................ok, i looked it up.....i sent a message but it wasnt to you whoever you are.......-1 more i'm afraid  ;-)


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope not me either. 

This may take awhile.

James


----------



## jimofsanston (Jul 25, 2009)

*not me*

chaulk up another one.


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2009)

YES it wer'nt me either


----------



## seawolf (Jul 26, 2009)

Nope not me.
Mark


----------



## leaycraft (Jul 28, 2009)

I know i'm 59 and as I tell my classes ,I'm so old i remember when they invented dirt so despite the loss of mental faculties I can state - It wasn't me!


----------



## krc0604 (Jul 28, 2009)

Not me....


----------



## tbroye (Jul 28, 2009)

Njot me either, sorry.


----------



## ngeb528 (Jul 30, 2009)

So you're at 7965 members who haven't reported in yet.  
Have you figured out who it was yet?  This may take a while.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 30, 2009)

7964 left as it wasnrt me either!  only hope those that rarely visit, do so now, I am excited to see who it was!!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 30, 2009)

I remember that I emailed you asking about ...

no wait .. that wasn't me.


----------



## jyreene (Jul 30, 2009)

It wasn't me unless it was confirming that you were sending me lots of money and free stuff.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 30, 2009)

Not me, either!


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't think it was me :bulgy-eyes::befuddled::smile-big:


----------



## txbob (Jul 30, 2009)

I promise it wasn't me.... I don't even know how....

txbob in beautiful downtown Wyoming for the summer.


----------



## CaptG (Jul 30, 2009)

One for for the count, it was not me.


----------



## parnelli_97 (Jul 31, 2009)

I HAVE AN ALIBI and a witness, so you can't prove it was me.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 31, 2009)

Come on you guilty person, fess up so this won't become the longest thread in IAP history.


----------



## dale (Jul 31, 2009)

I love this site
dale


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 16, 2009)

HEY !!! WHO DID IT . I've been waiting very patiently to find out the answer to this question , so Who sent the PM ??? Come on people there are still 7956 of you that haven't checked in yet . So .....WHO DID IT !!!!

I'll bet you it was one of them *&$%#@ lurkers out there . 

I'll even put a bounty .... errrr ..... reward to find the guilty party ... come on guys we ain't had a good dog pile in a long time , lets find him/her and let him/her know how much chaos he/she has created with this PM . 
I'm offering a reward of one EXTREMELY RARE and beautiful "Plain Jane Beach" wood pen blank for information leading to the capture of said guilty person and subsequent resending of the missing PM .




:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Wish we had a bored smily


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 17, 2009)

Dale,
It wasn't me either.  Sorry........


----------



## Great Googly Moogly (Aug 17, 2009)

i'm a little slow, but it wasn't me either...


----------



## Longfellow (Aug 17, 2009)

*I Can't Remember if it Was Me*

At my age I'm lucky if I remember to unzip my fly-Hooray for Depends.


----------



## lwalden (Aug 17, 2009)

tweren't me......... or should that be twasn't me????


----------



## donwae (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope, it wasn't me.


----------



## dankc908 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've read all of the denials and I forgot who posed the original question.  I don't think it was me unless it was my question about "how to send a PM" -- oops - wrong forum, wrong person, wrong computer, ahhhh what the heck - I'm going back to the shop and my lathe!


----------



## BoJo (Aug 18, 2009)

I know it wasn't me -- I'm new here.


----------



## RickW (Aug 18, 2009)

nope


----------



## dntrost (Aug 18, 2009)

Nope not me unless you want to donate to my worthy cause :biggrin:
OK that is just wrong!  But I lost count of what number I am so someone else figure how many are left will find this guy/gal!:biggrin: if it takes all year!


----------



## programmergeek (Aug 19, 2009)

It was me!
It was me!
It was me!
It was me!
It was me!

OH WAITE IT WASN'T ME.  Got confused, it happens.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 19, 2009)

I do not know who me is BUT it was not I.:biggrin: Sorry dry humor just trying to be funny.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 19, 2009)

Wasn't me neither, course I might send you one just to make sure you get the message it was not me. In that case you might loose that one and then I would be the one that I was not. But still not the one that you are looking for now.


----------



## dow (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought it was me, but myself and I agree that it wasn't us. :biggrin:


----------

